# decent 12ft casting rod under $75?



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

whats got the best bang for the buck? I have a 12ft daiwa beefstick but I cant find any decent deals on them anymore...shoulda bought two when I had the chance.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

I've got a BassPro Breakwater 12' that casts well but its closer to $100.


There's some Ugly Stiks for around $75-80. About 20 years ago I bought a few Ugly Stiks 8' extra heavy rods for pier fishing. Still using them today. Last month had to horse a 40" wide stingray at the Galveston fishing pier, it was trying to swim under the T head to cut me off, the rod was bent over like an upside down U.


----------



## Saltyokie (Aug 6, 2013)

Fishing tackle unlimited has the beef sticks on their website for $39.00. I went to the store on I45 and they didn't have them in stock there. They have a couple more on there as well. 10' penn prevail for $79.99.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I have not been able to find any acceptable 12' surf rods in that price range since Academy quit selling the American Rodsmiths surf rods.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Hard to beat an Ugly Stik! Got afew 10' and 12 '. I really like them. Saturday at Matty, I snap 9" off my 7' Allstar by when i bump into the ice chest. That doesn't happen with an Ugly stick


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Check online for an Okuma longitude rod. The 2 11 ft rods that I have have served me very well for the last five years and are still going strong. If one ever breaks I’ll probably buy another. 😀👍


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Saltyokie said:


> Fishing tackle unlimited has the beef sticks on their website for $39.00. I went to the store on I45 and they didn't have them in stock there. They have a couple more on there as well. 10' penn prevail for $79.99.


thanks for the info, ill keep checking their site.:cheers:


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

edjman said:


> Check online for an Okuma longitude rod. The 2 11 ft rods that I have have served me very well for the last five years and are still going strong. If one ever breaks Iâ€™ll probably buy another. &#128512;&#128077;


I have one of their tundra series rods, its 15ft but too limber for my liking. I am probably gonna go ahead and pull the trigger on this one if I can find a casting rod.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Get the Penn Prevail


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I have two brand new 12ft Ugly Stik rods and one 12ft American Rod Smith if you like to buy, let me know. I also have Daiiwa black gold spinning reels available.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

The longitude rods are of much higher quality than the tundra rods.

I’ve used one once.

It was ****...too limber and didn’t load up well.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

BullyARed said:


> I have two brand new 12ft Ugly Stik rods and one 12ft American Rod Smith if you like to buy, let me know. I also have Daiiwa black gold spinning reels available.


whats your location? text me 8707101806


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

edjman said:


> The longitude rods are of much higher quality than the tundra rods.
> 
> Iâ€™ve used one once.
> 
> It was ****...too limber and didnâ€™t load up well.


looks like they are all spining, do they make a casting one?


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes they do have casting rods


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Check amazon. It’s where I bought my spinning ones


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

edjman said:


> Check amazon. Itâ€™s where I bought my spinning ones


exactly my budget $75, thanks!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

It will serve you well😀👍


----------

